# A LEAGUE OF THEIR OWN Celebrates Its 25th Anniversary With An All-New Blu-ray Debuting on April 18



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> A LEAGUE OF THEIR OWN CELEBRATES ITS 25th ANNIVERSARY WITH AN ALL-NEW Blu-ray™ APRIL 18
> 
> Bonus Materials Include the All-New Featurette
> “Bentonville, Baseball & The Enduring Legacy of A League of Their Own”
> ...


----------

